# ISPConfig 3.0.1 released



## Till (24. März 2009)

ISPConfig 3.0.1 is available for download. This release is the first stable release of the ISPConfig 3 series.

ISPConfig 3 is a new Hosting Control Panel rewritten from scratch. ISPConfig 3 is not a direct update for ISPConfig 2. Do not install it on an ISPConfig 2 server. The development of ISPConfig 2 will not stop with the release of ISPConfig 3.


Features of ISPConfig 3 compared to ISPConfig 2
-----------------------------------------------------

- Support for virtual mail users
- Support for virtual FTP users
- Support for multiple servers
- Support for splitting of services to multiple servers (database, web, FTP and DNS can be on different servers).


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software itself can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.1.tar.gz?use_mirror=


Changes:
--------------------------------------


- Many bugs have been fixed, see bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?string=&project=3&due[]=19&status[]=closed&do=index


For a detailed changelog, please have a look at the SVN history with an SVN client of your choice:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Debian Lenny (5.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 8.10
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.1
- CentOS 5.2
- Fedora 9


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the ISPConfig-3.0.1.tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.


Manual update instructions
--------------------------

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php


----------



## Falcon37 (24. März 2009)

*Yahooo, super*  Gerade mach ich noch die letzten Anpassungen in ISPConfig 3 RC2 und jetzt gibt's die final  Ist bestimmt hammer, werde gleich alle Server updaten...

*Edit*: Wo befindet sich die Datei ispconfig_update.sh normalerweiße?
Bekomme außerdem bei der Eingabe von:



> cd /tmp
> wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/I...-stable.tar.gz
> tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
> cd ispconfig3_install
> php -q update.php


leider diesen Fehler unter Debian Lenny:


> $ php -q update.php
> Could not open input file: update.php


----------



## planet_fox (24. März 2009)

*Vielen Dank*

Ich möchte mich bedanken an alle die mit geholfen haben ISPConfig3 zu entwickeln, sprich bughunter, entwickler, designer, übersetzer und allen voran Till und Falco für ein komplett neues System. Auch denen die vielleicht an der Kaffee Maschine standen Nächte lang und die Leute damit Nachts wach gehalten haben oder sie ins Bett geschickt haben wenn sie den Wald vor Lauter Quellcode nicht mehr gesehen haben  . 


Vielen Dank auch im Namen meines Arbeitgebers 


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Till (24. März 2009)

kleiner fehler in den release notes 

cd ispconfig3_install/install/
php -q update.php


----------



## rini90 (24. März 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Ich möchte mich bedanken an alle die mit geholfen haben ISPConfig3 zu entwickeln, sprich bughunter, entwickler, designer, übersetzer und allen voran Till und Falco für ein komplett neues System. Auch denen die vielleicht an der Kaffee Maschine standen Nächte lang und die Leute damit Nachts wach gehalten haben oder sie ins Bett geschickt haben wenn sie den Wald vor Lauter Quellcode nicht mehr gesehen haben  .
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank auch im Namen meines Arbeitgebers
> ...


Auch ein Danke von mir auch wenn ich selber isp nicht nutze aber ich find dass Projekt echt super... weiter so..

Liebe Grüße Carina


----------



## Falcon37 (24. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> kleiner fehler in den release notes
> 
> cd ispconfig3_install/install/
> php -q update.php


Update hat super funktioniert, funktioniert auch alles perferkt 
Nur frage ich mich um das normal ist das als Titel immer noch 3.0.0.9 steht, war 9 nicht RC2?


----------



## planet_fox (25. März 2009)

Kann sein das dies untergegengen ist. Mal frage welche Revision vom svn ist den die Stble 1120, kann das sein ?


----------



## Laubie (25. März 2009)

Na, dann muss ich auch mal schnell ein Lob loswerden.
Hab mir die 3.0.1 grad mal in eine VM installiert. (Deb-Lenny)
Läuft super!

Hab zwar noch ein paar Fragen offen, bezüglich der Konfiguration, aber da vertrau ich einfach auf die bald kommende Hilfe, sowie das Forum hier 

Habe mir gestern erst nen neuen Server bestellt... der wird dann wohl auf 3.0.1 laufen ;-)

Beste Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Zitat von Falcon37:


> Update hat super funktioniert, funktioniert auch alles perferkt
> Nur frage ich mich um das normal ist das als Titel immer noch 3.0.0.9 steht, war 9 nicht RC2?


da sollte jetzt eigentlich 3.0.1 drin stehen. hast Du Dich mal aus und wieder eingeloggt? Wenn dsa nichts hilft, schau bitte mal nach ob die Versionsnummer in der datei /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php stimmt.


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Kann sein das dies untergegengen ist. Mal frage welche Revision vom svn ist den die Stble 1120, kann das sein ?


Die stable ist 1126. Du findest sie auch nochmal unter tags/3.0.1 im SVN.


----------



## Falcon37 (25. März 2009)

*In der config.inc.php steht auch 3.0.0.9*



Zitat von Till:


> da sollte jetzt eigentlich 3.0.1 drin stehen. hast Du Dich mal aus und wieder eingeloggt? Wenn dsa nichts hilft, schau bitte mal nach ob die Versionsnummer in der datei /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php stimmt.


Jop, habe mich ausgeloggt, Cookies und Cache gelöscht und mal den Browser gewechselt. Bei allen 3 Servern wo ich geupdatet habe steht definitiv _ISPConfig 3.0.0.9_ in der Datei _config.inc.php_ steht _('ISPC_APP_VERSION', '3.0.0.9')_.


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Bei mir zeigt der die korrrekte Versionsnummer, auch in der datei. habe gerade nochmal eine rc2 upgedated um das zu testen. Dann ist bei Dir vielleicht was beim Update schief gelaufen. update einfach nochmal.


----------



## planet_fox (25. März 2009)

bei mir hats auch geklappt ohne probleme.


----------



## Falcon37 (25. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Bei mir zeigt der die korrrekte Versionsnummer, auch in der datei. habe gerade nochmal eine rc2 upgedated um das zu testen. Dann ist bei Dir vielleicht was beim Update schief gelaufen. update einfach nochmal.


Habe gerade noch einen vServer geupdatet, es kamen keine Fehlermeldungen, steht aber auch 009.
Einfach _drüber updaten_ oder muss irgendwas beachtet werden?


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Einfach nur das update script ausführen, das mysql root Passwort eingaben und bei den weiteren sachen die Standardwerte akzeptieren.


----------



## Falcon37 (25. März 2009)

Hab's erfolgreich gemacht, nur steht immer noch 009.


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung warum er die Datei bir Dir nicht aktualisiert. Da sich da drin außer der Versionsnummer nichts geändert hat dann würde ich es einfach so lassen.


----------



## Falcon37 (25. März 2009)

Okay. Kann ich irgendwie nachvollziehen ob er ISPConfig 3 geupdatet hat oder ob es wirklich schief lief und er nur sagt es hätte geupt. ?


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Nein, nicht direkt. Du könntest höchtsens anhand des SVN Logs die Änderungen an Deiteien ansehen und diese Dateien dann mit den lokal bei Dir installierten Versionen vergleichen.


----------



## Falcon37 (25. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Nein, nicht direkt. Du könntest höchtsens anhand des SVN Logs die Änderungen an Deiteien ansehen und diese Dateien dann mit den lokal bei Dir installierten Versionen vergleichen.


Ich habe ja manuell geupdatet, werde es mal über SVN versuchen...
Wo befindet sich die Datei ispconfig_update.sh in der Regeln?


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Du kannst über SVN nicht in die stable updaten, updates über SVN sollten nur auf Entwicklungssystemen durchgeführt werden. Der manuelle Update Prozess ist korrekt.



> Wo befindet sich die Datei ispconfig_update.sh in der Regeln?


Im Pfad (/usr/local/bin/), Du musst also nichts weiter in der Shell eingeben als:

ispconfig_update.sh


----------



## Falcon37 (25. März 2009)

okay, aber ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung:


```
root-(/usr/local/bin) $ ispconfig_update.sh
bash: ispconfig_update.sh: command not found
```
 existiert also nicht

aber die Datei existiert ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh dort, beim Auruf sagt er allerdings:


> root-(/usr/local/bin) $ ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh
> /usr/local/bin/ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh: line 4: svn: command not found
> /usr/local/bin/ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh: line 5: cd: trunk/install: No such file or directory
> Could not open input file: update.php


Vielleicht ging ja bei der Rechtevergabe was schief...


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Du hast kein subversion installiert, also kannst Du auch nicht von svn updaten. Installier das subversion Paket und versuch es nochmal. Außerdem musst Du das alles als root ausführen, also kein sudo oder so nehmen.


----------



## Falcon37 (26. März 2009)

*Jetzt gehts *

Jetzt geht's danke! Keine Ahnung woran es lag, aber jetzt läuft es auf allen Servern. Vielleicht lag es ja an der Tatsache das ich von etch auf lenny geupdatet habe - musste feststellen das öfter irgendwas mit den Rechten nicht stimmte. Haste echt schick gemacht 
Aber eine Doku wäre super mich würde z.B. interessieren was _VServer-Server_ heißt


----------



## Falcon37 (31. März 2009)

*Installtion Problem*

Habe unter lenny dies eingegeben:


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install/
php -q update.php
```
das laden funktioniert auch gut, nur bei der Installation kommt dieser Fehler:

```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 _____ ___________   _____              __ _
|_   _/  ___| ___ \ /  __ \            / _(_)
  | | \ `--.| |_/ / | /  \/ ___  _ __ | |_ _  __ _
  | |  `--. \  __/  | |    / _ \| '_ \|  _| |/ _` |
 _| |_/\__/ / |     | \__/\ (_) | | | | | | | (_| |
 \___/\____/\_|      \____/\___/|_| |_|_| |_|\__, |
                                              __/ |
                                             |___/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


>> Update

Operating System: Debian Lenny/Sid or compatible


Warning: include_once(/usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/update.php on line 68

Warning: include_once(): Failed opening '/usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/update.php on line 68

Notice: Undefined variable: conf in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/update.php on line 69
Unable to resolve hostname(root@BEO4)-(/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install) $
(root@BEO4)-(/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install) $ #
```
habe das wie immer nach diesem tutorial gemacht.
Kann mir den Fehler nicht erklären 
Vielleicht sollte ich noch folgendes anmerken: Bei der vorigen Installtion habe ich von etch auf lenny geupgradet, dabei ist irgendwie mein Hostname _BEO4_ verschwunden und es stand keiner mehr da, da gab es aber keine Probleme bei der Installion und dem Betrieb.


----------

